# Hand Knitted Corndolly Sweater



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

You can adjust the length from t he top and bottom of this design. The design starts from the waist and works up towards the shoulders and then you are picking up stitches from the other side ofthe waist and working downwards for the bottom so you have 2 cast off edges.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eco-knit-child-adult-adaptable-corndolly-peplum-edged-sweater
£3.00


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

belleflower said:


> You can adjust the length from t he top and bottom of this design. The design starts from the waist and works up towards the shoulders and then you are picking up stitches from the other side ofthe waist and working downwards for the bottom so you have 2 cast off edges.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eco-knit-child-adult-adaptable-corndolly-peplum-edged-sweater
> £3.00


How sweet!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters and beautiful models.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Gosh the girls are so beautiful. What great models they are. Such naturals.
And your designs are just lovely.

The little one I knit for is just getting big enough for these sweaters. I am so excited to be able to make them for her.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, gorgeous models!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

another beautiful top!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

So beautiful. Love your designs.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I love your creations and your models are so photogenic ..beautiful girls...I love the places that you choose to take the pictures also..


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

jonibee said:


> I love your creations and your models are so photogenic ..beautiful girls...I love the places that you choose to take the pictures also..


Agree totally! Works of art!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Stunning sweater.. love this design..xo


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Stunning little models, and your designs are fabulous


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, and the photography is outstanding too.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

What Beautiful models you have there.. and that sweater is just gorgeous.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

It is beautiful.


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

you are sooooooo talented. your designs are so original and fresh and literally show-stoppers!


----------

